# Self packing 20 foot containers, any advice?



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All

We will be shipping a 20 foot containers full of stuff, from south east England to Kelowna in July this year, and have been quoted about £5100 or there about, by three very nice companies for door to door service...

My first Question: does that sound expensive? or is it because we are going to Kelowna? (long way from any ports eh) ..

Also we have had quotes (about £3000) once again for door to door but with us boxing all our stuff and loading the container ourselves. 

To be honest as we've found a fab place to buy really cheap boxes, ( 75p for a medium size double walled packing box) I would probable proffer to do it ourselves in our own time... But am worried about the container at customs and the like.

Does anyone have any first hand experience with the pack it yourself containers option?

Any info and advice would be gratefully received..

Regards

Sauspop...


----------

